# What is Your Opinion on This Food?



## skadoosh (Jun 11, 2012)

This food is called Satori- it is local and apparently very good quality. Here's the website-- 

Dog Food, White Meat & Fish Recipe for Dogs in Canada


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Not bad, ,looks similar to Acana in composition, I wonder how much it costs?


----------



## skadoosh (Jun 11, 2012)

It is 65 for 13 kg. Thats Canadian btw lol


----------



## sneuf (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi Skadoosh, just wondering if you ever ended up buying the Satori food. I'm currently looking into switching my dog to that (we are currently feeding her Orijen puppy, but are looking for an adult food that is a little cheaper, but still good nutrition). Thanks!


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

sneuf said:


> Hi Skadoosh, just wondering if you ever ended up buying the Satori food. I'm currently looking into switching my dog to that (we are currently feeding her Orijen puppy, but are looking for an adult food that is a little cheaper, but still good nutrition). Thanks!


Skadoosh won't be replying, they've been banned.


----------



## mayayoung (May 24, 2015)

not bad, 30% crude protein. I disagree with Unosmom who said it was similar to Acana, which is 33% crude protein. Also Acana has specifically told us that it has 50%-65% meat in their kibble. This dog would be be pretty good, but since I prefer high protein contents, I would choose acana over this.


----------

